# M Pran Njri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njri-tjetrin >  Kerkoj nje "Natyr te vdekur"

## altruisti_ek84

Pershendetje antar kush mund te me ndihmoj kerkoj nje foto, ose piktur qe si tem te jet nayr e vdekur kam per ta punuar ne bardh dhe zi andaj nese do me kishit ndihmu dicka rreth kesaj ju kisha dit per nder shum.

----------


## Davius

Ja nje model.

----------


## survive-live

DAVIUS-pemet nuk jane natyre e vdekur.jane natyre e gjalle!

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Flm shum. davius mos dini ndonje web faqe ku mund te gjej me shum modele flm. per mirkuptimi

----------


## Davius

> DAVIUS-pemet nuk jane natyre e vdekur.jane natyre e gjalle!


Tema e pikturs sht natyr e vdekur, sht me laps e punuar dhe bardh e zi. Sikur t ishin pem me ngjyra apo kushtimisht t themi ''t gjalla'', ndoshta mund t mos ishte natyr e vdekur. Ky sht perceptimi im sa mbaj mend nga shkolla fillore dhe e mesme, me q kam pasur ART FIGURATIV - 8 vite t plota shkollore.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Tema e pikturs sht natyr e vdekur, sht me laps e punuar dhe bardh e zi. Sikur t ishin pem me ngjyra apo kushtimisht t themi ''t gjalla'', ndoshta mund t mos ishte natyr e vdekur. Ky sht perceptimi im sa mbaj mend nga shkolla fillore dhe e mesme, me q kam pasur ART FIGURATIV - 8 vite t plota shkollore.


Ashtu pajtohem me ty plotesisht pikerisht ashtu eshte po une kerkova mos din ndonje web faqe ku ka me shum modele per ndryshe ky model qe me ke sjell eshte pikerisht natyr e vdekur. flm kalo bukur.

----------


## [LoTi]

http://www.fantom-xp.org/-/Art_Nature.htm

Provo te hapesh kete faqe besoj do te hyn ne pun.

----------


## landleli

Per te gjetur shembuj te "natyres se vdekur" ketu ke disa te tille me nje kerkim te thjeshte ne Google.

http://images.google.com/images?q=na...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

Uroj qe te te hyjne ne pune

----------


## brooklyn2007

:shkelje syri:  ..................

----------

